# Prime Rib for 8 people



## dwags55 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello again folks I want to get Prime Rib Roast how many #'s should I buy for 4 men & 4 lady's Thank you all for any help David in Slidell, Louisiana


----------



## porked (Jan 24, 2011)

At least a 6 pounder, but personally I would go with 8 and hope there's leftovers. I'd also fill them up with a bunch of sides and bread and stuff to insure there are leftovers.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea I would do around a 8lb roast.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 25, 2011)

Like the others I usually figure a lb a person when doing Prime Rib


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

All of the above.


----------

